# NoScript wirklich Sinnvoll oder gibt es Alternativen?



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen

Nutze seit einer Weile No Script im Firefox aber es nervt wenn ich bei jeder Seite die ich zum ersten mal besuche zuerst mal ein paar Sachen erlauben muss damit die Seite richtig angezeigt wird. Gibt es da nicht Alternativen wie Ghostery die solche Probleme nicht machen? 

Welchen Sinn hat NoScript wenn ich ständig etwas einstellen muss? Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit aus? Weil wenn es sich merkt welche Seiten ich erlaube und welche nicht, dann kann man u.a. auch zurückverfolgen wo ich überall im Netz war oder nicht?

Vielen Dank für Antworten.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Mai 2017)

NoScript ist nicht dafür da, dich zu Anonymisieren, es ist dafür da das keine Scripte automatisch geladen werden, da hast du glaub ich etwas völlig missverstanden.
Es verhindert einfach das du nicht durch potenziell schädliche Scripte angegriffen werden kannst, ich denke auch das das ausführen von XSS eine der häufigsten Ursachen sein dürfte für irgendwelche infektionen auf dem Rechner.
So gibst du den vertrauenswürdigen Seiten das Recht Code in deinen Browser zu laden bzw. einige sind ja schon in der Whitelist wenn man eine entsprechnde Whitelist mit installiert.

NoScript verwischt jedenfalls keine Spuren.


----------



## -RedMoon- (1. Mai 2017)

mich hat es genervt, dass NoScript alles so blockiert hat, dass fast keine Webseite richtig funktioniert hat. Ich nutze es schon länger nicht mehr. Stattdessen nutze ich Ublock Origin und HTTPS Everywhere. Da ich nur auf "normalen" Seiten surfe und sonst bei mir auf dem Rechner alles im Lot ist (Updates, Antivirus, Backup.....), sollte das vollkommen OK sein. Für "die unbekannten Gefilde"  nutze ich den Torbrowser mit maximaler Sicherheit. Den Rest macht die Webseitensicherheitsüberprüfung im Browser.

Aber wie schon @Jeretxxo korrekt angemerkt hat, ist NoScript nicht für anonymes Surfing gedacht. Dafür gibt es andere Techniken: Tor, Tails, VPN (bedingt), Proxy.....


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

Ja aber es nervt trotzdem wenn ich ständig wählen muss ob ich bei einer Seite die Skripte laden will oder nicht, und ich weiss oft gar nicht was ich da laden lassen soll und was nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2017)

Da hilft dann manchmal nur zu sagen, auf bestimmte Seiten zu verzichten. 
Ich hab bei mir direkt im Chromium das Javascript deaktiviert und lasse das nur auf ganz bestimmten Seiten wie PCGH zu. 

Eine Webseite sollte barrierefrei programmiert sein. Man sollte also zumindest Text und Bilder auch ohne jegliche Scripte lesen können. Ein Anti-Adblocker-Script ist auch nicht barrierefrei. 
Selbst Videos kann man heute problemlos ohne Flash oder JS zur Verfügung stellen, indem man einfach den Downloadlink einbindet. 

Aber mittlerweile scheinen da viele Webseitenprogrammierer nicht mehr zu in der Lage zu sein. Meine Webseiten sind alle ohne JS, bzw. es ist optional (Z.B. automatische Erkennung der Browsersprache, bei einem mehrsprachigen Internetauftritt).


Wenn wir erfahrene Nutzer da schon Probleme mit den Webseiten haben, wie soll es dann erst den unerfahrenen Nutzern gehen. Insbesondere ältere Leute wären damit völlig überfordert, wenn die Seiten nicht mehr bedienbar sind. 
Bei Blinden, die dann auf Sprachausgabe mit Bildschirmreadern angewiesen sind hört es dann gleich ganz auf.


----------



## fotoman (1. Mai 2017)

Man kann sich selber das Leben auch unnötig schwer machen. Wenn ich trotz aktuellem Browser solche Angst habe, dass jemand per JS aus dem Browser ausbricht und meinen PC infiziert (das dürften höchstens 0,01% aller Infektionen betreffen und selbst Flash in Chrome dürfte gefährlicher sein wie JS), dann bastele ich mir eine VM mit OpenMandriva (oder einem anderen, auf dem Desktop nahezu unbekannten System) und setze diese täglich zurück. Bookmarks kann man automatisch sichern/zurückspielen und Passwörter/Cookies gehören in einem solchen Szenario nicht in den Browser.

Dann muss ich "nur" noch dafür sogen, das Browser-Fingerprinting nicht funktioniert und ich natürlcih per VPN im Internet bin.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Webseite sollte barrierefrei programmiert sein.


Wo ich Dir bei allen behördlichen und vielen kommerziellen Seiten Recht gebe, halte ich das bei anderen Seiten für eine unnütze Forderung. Was nützt einem Blinden bei Flickr ein Screenreader? Die Seite ist zu 100% auf die visuelle Präsentation von Bildern ausgelegt, und zwar von Fotografen für Fotografen. Oder darf er anders herum erwarten, dass jeder Fotograf sein Bild hinreichend genau beschreibt? Selbiges gilt für mich bei Bastelseiten, wenn die Bildbeschreibugn über "Platinenlayout" hinaus geht.

Und darf ein Gehörlose erwarten, dass es zu jedem Film, den jemand im Internet präsentiert, Untertitel gibt oder das die Information (als Beispiel wieder das Bastelvideo) auch barrierefrei, also in Schriftform, vorliegt?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man sollte also zumindest Text und Bilder auch ohne jegliche Scripte lesen können.


Dann müssen sich die User halt wieder an den Back-Button des Browsers erinnern, der aber in mobilen Browsern meist oft so miserabel zu erreichen ist, dass mir sowas keine Spaß macht. Oder man nutzt alternativ für Bilder noch nicht einmal das kleine Display eines Smartphones, weil irgendwo auch noch die Bedienelemente angezeigt werden müssen.

Für User, die sich absichtlich von der einfachen Bedienung ausgrenzen wollen, finde ich das akzeptabel. Nicht aber für die überwiegende zahl an Usern, die moderne Techniken im Browser zulassen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn wir erfahrene Nutzer da schon Probleme mit den Webseiten haben, wie soll es dann erst den unerfahrenen Nutzern gehen. Insbesondere ältere Leute wären damit völlig überfordert, wenn die Seiten nicht mehr bedienbar sind.


Diese User werden genauso reagieren wie wir. Die einen meiden die Seite, den anderen ist die überwiegend anonyme Datensammelwut egal, insb., da man viel mehr tun muss wie nur JS zu blockieren. Schon einfache Bilder können wunderbar zum Tracken genutzt werden. Aber vieleicht blockieren die NoScript User auch automatisch alle ext. Bilder, und aus Sicherheitsgründen auch gleich noch die vom Server der angesurften Seite (unsichere GIF/JPG Dekoder in Brwosern gab es schon mehr wie einmal).

Ich blockiere jedenfalls lieber mit uBlock die Dinge, die ich nicht abrufen will, wie mit NoScript die Dinge freizugeben, die ich abrufen will. Dann wird das Ungeliebte halt exakt einmal im Browser angezeigt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Konfiguration in Adblock Plus erheblich einfacher fand wie in uBlock. Aber bei OpenSource muss man mit sowas halt leben, wenn man nicht selber Hand an die Software anlegen möchte.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich besuche ich immer wieder die selben 10 Seiten, die dürfen auch Scripte laden nur bei den anderen wird es nervig, da geht erst mal nichts weil die Skripte geblockt sind.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wo ich Dir bei allen behördlichen und vielen kommerziellen Seiten Recht gebe, halte ich das bei anderen Seiten für eine unnütze Forderung. Was nützt einem Blinden bei Flickr ein Screenreader? Die Seite ist zu 100% auf die visuelle Präsentation von Bildern ausgelegt, und zwar von Fotografen für Fotografen. Oder darf er anders herum erwarten, dass jeder Fotograf sein Bild hinreichend genau beschreibt? Selbiges gilt für mich bei Bastelseiten, wenn die Bildbeschreibugn über "Platinenlayout" hinaus geht.



Aber man muss dem Nutzer ja zumindest nicht noch absichtlich Steine in den Weg legen.


----------



## fotoman (1. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eigentlich besuche ich immer wieder die selben 10 Seiten, die dürfen auch Scripte laden


Hoffentlich sind das dann auch nur diejenigen, die Dir "zusagen". Wenn ich mir schon nur ansehe, was uBlock Origin hier im Forum blockiert, dann ist das einiges mehr wie nur extern (oder teils auch intern) abgelegte oer gar eingebettete Scripte.

Wie funktioniert das bei NoScript überhaupt mit Scripten, die in die Seite eingebettet sind (wie hier im Forum). Kann man die Scripte einzeln dekativieren und wenn ja, wie zuverlässig werden diese wieder erkannt? Sie haben ja weder einen Namen noch einen Dateinamen, können sich aber u.U. recht häufig ändern (Prüfsummen helfen damit also nur sehr bedingt bzw. bei dynamisch generierten Scripten garnicht).

Im Wiki von NoScript finde ich nur die Möglichkeit, Scripte für eine Domain/URL zu aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Damit werden dann aber (nach meinem Verstanändnis) sowohl die "guten" Scripte (also welche, die man z.B. zur einfachen navigation benötigt) wie auch die "schlechten" (Nachladen von transparenten Trackingpixeln aus der eigenen Domain, wie es PCGH macht) erlaubt.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

So sieht es bei mir aktuell aus wenn ich diesen Thread offen habe, also ich kann schon ein paar Sachen sperren aber wie seiht es bei uBlock aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

